# Pifco lamps and Ever Ready



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

These two Ever Ready lamps use a 911 size 6V battery which is hard an expensive to get hold of nowadays but i have discovered they sell them in America, i can get hold of them for £9 each which is expensive as all they are are two lantern batterys in paralel to make them last longer, the simple answer hack them apart and take the cells out of two lantern batterys as the cells are the same.

My Pifco camping light uses these but the flashing lanterns use one 6V battery which is cheap to buy.


----------



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

In the back ground you can see some of my battery collection alough this is not even half of it.


----------



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

Love this lamp, it dates early 50s an made by Ever Ready. i have a rebuilt battery inside the same as the one in the pick but the battery is not as old as the lamp as i dont have an early 996 battery in my collection.


----------



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

A very long Ever Ready torch and a signal lamp and a few rubber torches to.


----------

